# Crate Training



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

I have some problems getting Trevi into the crate. I throw in a toy, but he just looks at me or the toy. The only way I can get him in there is me throwing in a treat, and I nudge him in.

Once he's in the crate, he will start barking and whining, but eventually he calms down. I also have plenty of chew toys in the crate for him. There is also a soft blanket on the bottom. At night he is fine, but mainly because he is sleeping. Any tips on how to make Trevi love his crate?


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

How old is Trevi? 

I am still waiting to bring my pup home but from everything I have read about crate training, it sounds like you're doing it right and Trevi's behaviour is normal. Time and consistency are the key.

Is the crate dark, like a den? If not, maybe try putting a blanket over it so it feels more like a den for him.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Trevi Is 11 weeks.

The crate is dark, I am using the one he came in (he flew from Illinois to Florida) and once he grows, he will be moved to a bigger crate.

And congrats on getting a new pup! 

Thanks for the tips! They really helped.


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

I had the same problem in the beginning (mine is 15 weeks old, doesn't looove the crate, but doesn't hate it). These things helped in my case

-removing extra blankets (but leaving a bed) so it was more airy and less hot (it had been getting quite warm in our area so I think it was too stuffy in there)

-training the command "crate" and encourage them to go inside with a snack. Overtime build up the wait time before you give them a snack. Sometimes close the door for a second (and open again) before a snack. Sometimes make them "stay" for extra snacks. never keep them inside long while doing this training. (check out crate games on the net)

-Kong with frozen peanut butter mix with banana and kibble

-feed inside the crate. Make them go inside first before they get the food

-Only take them out when they are calm. Only let them out when you tell them to (I make her sit inside while I open the door and she's only allowed out when I give her the release word)

-sneak treats inside when they aren't watching. overtime mine knows to check her crate once in awhile to see if there are any presents inside

-introduce new toys inside the crate

-music helps!

-vary the amount of time they are inside

-only put them inside when they are tired

-be patient!


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks sillybluecreature!!

I have thrown in some treats and I have stuffed a Kong full of peanut butter. The crate he has now is too small for his bed, but I have a bigger crate for him once he grows.

When I try and out him inside of the crate, I say crate/go in the crate. I praise him with "good boy" and treats.

I do let him out when he's calm, not when he's barking and whining. But sometimes he needs to pee/poo and that's why he whines and barks, but I still let him out when he's calm.

Whenever he's sleeping, I sometimes put him in the crate.
I never knew that music helps! : I need to try that.


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, I agree with the above... Teaching the command "crate" really helps! We use a really high value treat too (something she only gets when she goes to the crate and something she really loves). When we say "crate" now... she immediately runs and sits in her crate.

The stuffed kong is also something she only gets in her crate. AND freezing it makes it last much longer, plus helps with the soreness of teething!

Also make sure you are not using her crate for punishment... You do not want negative associations with her crate.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Trevi doesn't go in his crate for punishment. 

Thanks for the frozen peanut butter idea. He's not teething yet, but in a few months he will.

I would love to see Trevi go In his crate on command.... haha.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

You may never make Trevi love his crate. I know Dharma doesn't love hers at all. You have to be consistent in putting him in there and training him with it and a routine. Try feeding him in there too. I tried everything from the radio, tv, a blanket over the crate, an alarm clock, soft bedding, high value treats.....
We had to get a smaller crate than the one we originally bought and that seemed to help in not giving her the room to move and soil her crate. Dharma also nests with any blankets or beds etc in her crate (or any clothing on the floor). She was digging to China. She is 1 year old now and is just starting to get better with being put in the crate now. My key advice would be to be patient and consistent. Stick it out.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha thanks MCD.

Trevi just moved into a bigger crate, but the crate came with a divider, so that is a big help. I always need to throw in a treat or a Kong stuffed with peanut butter. If I don't, he will always back away. His new crate is wired, so I put blankets over it to make it like a den. Trevi also has blankets on the floor, along with a while bunch of chew toys.

Good luck with Dharma!!


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

Does Trevi pull the blankets that are covering the outside through the wire? Our v has torn a million blankets by pulling them through the wire. She has plenty of special things in with her... And she goes into her crate very easily, but seems to think it is fun to pull them through.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma has a plastic crate. The original crate we had for her was 36 inches in length and high enough for her to sit up and stand. She is now in a 32 inch crate with just enough room to stand up, sit, lie down and turn around in. She was the runt of the litter and is smaller- we bought a bigger plastic crate to start with not knowing how big she would be........... Disaster! Given that they are only originally supposed to only have just enough room to do the above in. However even having a plywood divider did not really help the situation either( my husband liked to break the crate training rules too). Talk about a tough combination! I will also mention that we have a metal I Crate at my parents house and that has a divider in it. She used that the first week we had her and I need it next week for her while I am on holidays.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

His crate


----------

